# How to do outward facing in Baby Bjorn?



## newbie_mary (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi -- I couldn't find a place to post questions in Babywearing (I'm sure there is, I just couldn't find it!) I think DS is ready for forward facing, but I don't know how to adjust the Baby Bjorn for it. It was given to us used with no directions, so I don't know what to do. Can anyone help?

TIA
Mary


----------



## MellowMama (Jan 14, 2003)

It's been a looong time since we've used ours (I had one with my 4 1/2 yo and haven't used it with the new baby yet), but I remember that you just put baby in the same way as forward facing, only facing out, and then fold down the front and fasten it. IIRC, baby needs to have pretty good head control to face forward. You might be able to find detailed instructions online somewhere. Good luck!


----------



## Minoh (Jan 19, 2006)

I've read that it's a bad idea to face your baby outward in a baby carrier. I can't think of the reasons now and don't want to misquote sources, but it might be worth checking online for this info. You could try thebabywearer.com, as I think there have been discussions about this topic in the forum.

Of course, it's your decision either way, as I would never suggest anything against babywearing, just thought you might be interested in some of this info in advance!


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

Honestly, there is not much need for forward facing position. Both you and the baby would probably find it much more comfortable to get a good back carrier and put the baby in that! They can see all around, and it's much easier on you than carrying a heavy baby on your front. Baby Bjorn is not the best thing for a baby's hips or spine, or even for mommy's! But if you are gonna use a Bjorn, a forward-facing carry is even harder on their hips and spine than an inward-facing carry is. Remember, if they want to see around, they can just turn their little heads! And a front carry also tends to wear a baby out faster, because they get more easily overstimulated and cannot so easily block out stimulii. We did forward facing with our first and it was pretty uncomfortable in the Bjorn, and did not offer any advantage.

We use an Ergo for back carry and it is wonderful. She's 7 months.


----------



## EdlynsMom (Aug 18, 2005)

see if you can find a wrap, sling or mei tai. Better for baby, kinder on whomever is wearing baby!


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, Mei Tais are fantastic. I love the Kozy Carrier. Great on the front, great on the back too. I've only faced my baby inwards though. She can see around plenty. 1000 times more comfy than the bjorn. Now that the baby is heavier I tend to use the Ergo mostly on my back, though when the baby needs more time seeing my face 9and me hers!) I stick her on the front in my Kozy. I'd never be without those two carriers. Anyone want my three bjorns?


----------



## curlyfry (Feb 16, 2005)

They say that forward facing can be overstimulating for the babe because they can't turn their head into you if they're uncomfortable. Also, those Baby Bjorns put all of the pressure on the crotch area. Having said that, dd always wanted to be forward facing so we did the kangaroo carry in our pouch sling. That way she was facing out but in a comfortable seated position, and she could always turn her head into me if she got overstimulated.


----------



## newbie_mary (Nov 29, 2005)

I would love to have another sling, but the Bjorn was free, and I can't afford another right now! I do have a hotsling, but he doesn't like it -- doesn't like to be all squished up. He prefers the Bjorn.

Thanks for the advice!

Mary


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

http://www.babybjorn.com/

Under products you can select baby bjorn original and they have instructions toward the bottom of the page.


----------



## corhorvath (Sep 10, 2005)

I used one on my daughter who is now 4, and she's totally healthy and strong. She plays sports, dances, and is otherwise a wacky, active 4-year old. I didn't carry her around for hours at a time and I didn't carry her around in it everyday, but for outings, I carried her.

The person who posted about using the bjorn the same way and folding down the top is right.

I don't know how often you carry your baby, but it seems like that would make a big difference in the baby's comfort. I assume that if your baby was fussing and unhappy, you'd care for him. Usually, if a baby's uncomfortable, overstimulated, or otherwise unahppy-he lets you know. If what you've got is a bjorn, I'm sure it will work for you. I'm sure there's arguments against this but I'm sure there's arguments about everything.


----------



## curlyfry (Feb 16, 2005)

I was just mentioning what i had heard, but if it works for you, great


----------



## BurgundyElephant (Feb 17, 2006)

I love my bjorn's. (I have two). I also have a mei tai. Each has their own advantages. I can wear the baby in the back on the mei tai which I can't with the bjorn. Anyway, I've found the most important thing about the baby bjorn is to have the cross-diamond on your back *very low* so that the straps are across your waist instead of pulling down across your back. This puts less pressure on your shoulders and is more comfortable.

My baby's like to look out. When they get fussy I turn them around to face me. You can also really loosen the straps to drop the babies head down to breast level and nurse. I'll drape a blanket over his head and we can walk around the zoo, grocery store, etc. and people don't have a clue I'm nursing and walking (and chasing two other kids).

I've also heard (recently) that it can put pressure on their spine as it forces them to sit up, but I honestly have no problems with my two girls, and hopefully it will be find for my new baby. He's about ready to sit up so maybe it helps him along.


----------

